# Keeping your car clean



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm curious to hear what everyone else's routines are for keeping their car clean. How often do you get it washed? Do you wash it yourself or pay to get it washed somewhere? What do you do about the windows (which always seem to get spotty/streaky when I try to clean them)? I feel like that's one thing that I could be improving on, but don't know how exactly to improve on it.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

One of the advantages of only driving at night is that it's less noticeable if your car is a little dirty. 
I usually wash mine once a week or so, unless something happens that makes it needed more frequently.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

This works really well:


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> This works really well:


Just be careful what cleaners you use if you have tinted windows. Don't use anything with ammonia! It will turn the tint purple, and may leave permanent streaks. Alcohol or vinegar are usually safe for the tint, but may damage the rubber seals on the windows if you don't wipe it all off. I make my own window cleaner with distilled water, and two teaspoons of dish washing liquid, and put it in a spray bottle. You'll also want to avoid using paper towels, or newspapers for cleaning tinted windows, stick to microfiber towels.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Car interiors are mfg specific and need specific treatment. You'll just damage your interior by overapplying an inappropriate product. I wouldn't go nuts with the car washes. People aren't likely to care unless its caked, since they spend 1% of the trip looking at the exterior of your car. Focus on the interior. My city coats my car in a layer of dust every day. No way am I doing $100 worth of washes every month.


----------



## MJP (Jul 1, 2014)

a California Duster is indispensable. Using it everyday helps. I do a car wash once every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

I've got a monthly car contract with a car wash I use. £45 a month and they clean it inside and out as often as you like. I can be there twice a day during the winter.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

I have been washing my car off every day........I HATE it..... I live on the beach an NO MATTER WHAT I do there is always a salt slime all over. Windows are the toughest. Yes, I know, car cover or garage but not possible when parked on street. I left at 5am this morning and as hard as I tried to clean the windows the mist just kept coming.......oh well, lesson learned, never have a black car when living on the beach....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> I've got a monthly car contract with a car wash I use. £45 a month and they clean it inside and out as often as you like. I can be there twice a day during the winter.


Very similar to some $100 deals we have here, easy to keep the car clean that way. But the car still would need a detail every 6 months or so to keep it all tip top and polish


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I hand wash once a week, my daily routine is to vacuum the seats/floors and clean the outside of the windows.

My fav window cleaner is "Invisible Glass" from WalMart (in the auto section) with a microfiber towel. (I have tinted windows, this stuff is safe for inside too)

Like LuLu says, even one trip down PCH near the beach and the "slime" is all over the car/glass forcing use of the windshield washer/wiper to remove...


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a monthly membership at a drive-thru car wash that cost $19 a month for unlimited washes which I go to twice a week. I clean the windows and vacuum once every other week. Fitted rubber floor mats cuts down on the need to vacuum significantly.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Once per week $6.99 early bird special, $2 self serve pressure wash and vacuum as need be.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Fitted rubber floor mats cuts down on the need to vacuum significantly.


Especially in the winter... assuming you live someplace where it snows. *Weathertech FloorLiner* mats are the first thing I buy whenever I get a new car.


----------



## Art71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. C's Car Wash in Detroit. http://www.mrcscarwash.com/Locations.html

I go with the yearly full service at $650/ year and go three - four times per week. More in our harsh Michigan Winter weather.

Full detail in the Spring, I*N & OUT Detailing*2-Step Hand Wax, mag wheels polished, Total Interior Detail and The
Works wash *Cars.................................................................................$179.00*


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Brush off the seats once every few days, shake out the mats every week or two. It still looks good. I haven't been to a car wash in over a month and I haven't vacuumed since early April; my last 30+ rides were all 5s.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I do a monthly express exterior wash only service for $24/month. I usually go twice a week, sometimes three times. The cheapest exterior wash here is at a gas station for $6.99, so I think this is a good deal. They also dry all my windows and mirrors. Because water rationing is in effect in our city, I can't wash my car frequently at home without getting fined.

I shake out my carpets every day, or as needed. I wipe down the surfaces with Armor-All wipes and vacuum almost never. My seat is the dirtiest one.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Art71 said:


> Mr. C's Car Wash in Detroit. http://www.mrcscarwash.com/Locations.html
> 
> I go with the yearly full service at $650/ year and go three - four times per week. More in our harsh Michigan Winter weather.
> 
> ...


Wow! $650 a year? Sounds like you're getting robbed!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

If that's the case then I doubt it looks good. Sounds like the people there just don't care.


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

I wash my car myself.... One thorough wash on the weekend and "spot washes" during the week (I run a damp towel over the whole car and wash the windows). I also vacuum my car on the weekends at the gas station. I purchased a Shark hand vac for random use that I keep in the trunk. I refuse to pay for a car wash- I feel like it's using my hard-earned money!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Britchiq said:


> I refuse to pay for a car wash- I feel like it's using my hard-earned money!


Be sure to keep those car wash receipts for your tax deductions.


----------



## Art71 (Jul 4, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Wow! $650 a year? Sounds like you're getting robbed!


It is not bad, it breaks-down to about $3/wash inside and out 3-4 times per week. And get a free donut and coffee.

If I went to Dunkin I would spend $4 and no tax deduction.


----------



## Chap (Jul 28, 2014)

I looked around until I found a place that does a $35 a month for brush washes. They vacuum the inside which is good enough for me. My car comes out looking good.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

I drive Mon-Saturday. I wash my car every Friday in preparation for the weekend. I go to one of those car washes where they dry it by hand. $23. They vacuum as well. Every morning I shake out the car mats and Windex all windows. Sometimes, I do my windows in between assigments if I can see fingerprints. A spotless car is the key to 5-star ratings. Just as vacuuming a messy house can make a world of difference, having crystal clear glass in your car is the key. Most people never even look at the floor.


----------

